# IEC- Young Professionals - question



## Blonde0000 (Jun 24, 2012)

Apologies if this has already been covered.

When applying for a one year visa under IEC (young professionals) it states that applicant must have a job offer from a potential employer. 

To those who have done it, how did you manage to arrange a job in Canada whilst being in another country, what about an interview? Are there any organisations that could help you arrange it? 
Any information and advice would be greatly appreciated. I am looking to start the application process but I'm pretty clueless of how to sort out employment offer. 

I am an executive assistant and medical secretary in pharmaceutical regulatory body in UK.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

I have never heard of the "having a job" requirement. Could/would you supply the link that states that?


----------



## Blonde0000 (Jun 24, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> I have never heard of the "having a job" requirement. Could/would you supply the link that states that?


 I'm a Polish citizen so maybe different rules apply to us, it's in point 9 under Eligibility Criteria for the Young Professionals Category, it won't let me post the full link so add www in the beginning: 

canadainternational.gc.ca/poland-pologne/experience_canada_experience/young_professionals-jeunes_professionnels.aspx?view=d


I could also apply for Working Holiday category but it states that areas of work in this category include tourism and hospitality so not something I would actually like to do, also under working holiday visa am I allowed to work full time for 12 months? I can't see this being specified anywhere. Thanks!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Under the Working Holiday Visa you may work where you want doing whatever job you like. The WHV is for one year only and cannot be extended.


----------



## Blonde0000 (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you, one more question, if I did want to stay longer, are there any options to do it once my HWV is about to expire.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You would need to have pre-arranged employment in order to apply for a TWP (Temporary Work Permit).


----------

